# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Deca Durabolin

## PTbyJason

Chemical Name: Estr-4-en-3-one, 17-[(1-oxodecyl)oxy]-, (17.beta.)-

Molecular Weight: 428.65

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Deca QV 200

Substance: 200 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml and 50 ml vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Deca QV 300

Substance: 300 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Norma Hellas

Name: Nandrolone Decanoate

Substance: 100mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 2ml vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Manufacturer: Norma Hellas
> 
> Name: Nandrolone Decanoate
> 
> Substance: 100mg nandrolone decanoate/ml
> 
> Container: 2ml vial


Some more.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Quest Pharmaceuticals

Name: Nandrolone 200

Substance: 200 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Organon

Deca -Durabolin 

Nandrolone Decanoate

5, 2 mL Vials

1 mL - 100 mg

----------


## PTbyJason

British Dragon

Decabol

Nandrolone Decaonate

10 mL

250 mg/mL

----------


## PTbyJason

Valopharm

V.P Deca 

Deca 300

300 mg/mL

----------


## PTbyJason

More

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Deca QV 200

Substance: 200 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml and 50 ml vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Ttokkyo

Anibolico Esteroide

Nandrolona 300 L.A

10 mL

----------


## PTbyJason

Spectra

Nandrobol

200 mg/mL

10 mL

----------


## PTbyJason

More

Organon

Deca -Durabolin 

Nandrolone Decanoate

5, 2 mL Vials

1 mL - 100 mg

----------


## PTbyJason

International Pharmaceuticals

10 mL

50 mg/mL

----------


## PTbyJason

Infar

100 mg/mL

1 mL

----------


## PTbyJason

Gedeon Richter HU,BG

Retabolil

50 mg/ml

1mL

----------


## PTbyJason

Brovel 

200 mg/mL

Norandren 200

----------


## PTbyJason

Brovel

50 mg/mL

10 mL Vial

----------


## Jack87

Manufacturer: Performance Labs

Name: Deca 300

Substance: 300mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 20 ml vial

----------


## panabolic

_Brovel_   Labs Norandren 50 & 200mg 10ml vials  :Cool:

----------


## fitnessguy

B.M. Pharmaceuticals

Decadubol-100

Nandrolone Decanoate

3 x 2 ml. vials

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Organon (aka Pakistan)

Name: Nandrolone Decanoate

Substance: 100mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 1ml amp

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Manufacturer: Organon (aka Pakistan)
> 
> Name: Nandrolone Decanoate
> 
> Substance: 100mg nandrolone decanoate/ml
> 
> Container: 1ml amp


more Pakistan deca pics.

----------


## mitch428cj

DPHARM Decagen 300mg/ml 10ml vial

----------


## unlocked

Italian deca durabolin organon...

----------


## rinikulous

Deca Durabolin 

Hellfire Labs

200mg/ml

20 ml

----------


## itsdarock

Money Boss Hustla, what's your opinion on the Norma Deca Durabolin cuz I'm thinking bout snatchin up a couple :Smilie:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## al_23

has anyone tried the Quest pharm deca ? opinions?

----------


## itsdarock

> Italian deca durabolin organon...


  :7up:  that italian deca is the $h**t. it comes with in a prefilled pin!

----------


## Titan Worm

Deca pakistan:

----------


## nalbano34

looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## givante

has any bodt tried apw by canada gold labs?

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> Manufacturer: Quality Vet
> 
> Name: Deca QV 300
> 
> Substance: 300 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml
> 
> Container: 10 ml vial


Another Pic...

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: Eurochem

Name: Decaject
Substance: 200 mg nandrolone decanoate/ml

Container: 10 ml and 5ml vials

----------


## funbos

> More
> 
> Organon
> 
> Deca -Durabolin 
> 
> Nandrolone Decanoate
> 
> 5, 2 mL Vials
> ...


not 5,2ml vials but 3, 2ml vials 

this on your pictures are fakes made in poland iam sure abaut 99,8%

----------


## Seajackal

No way funbos, you're wrong in this they don't make the 3 vial boxes any longer!
And that's legit.

----------


## funbos

sorry my mistake.
but my pal, tell me that he know that someone make fakes of that deca in 5 vials boxes ( in poland ), and he laugh because he think deca are still make in 3 vials boxes. Ill tray to buy 1 vial or box of that fakes and make photo. what do you think abaut that ????

----------


## Seajackal

Bro save your money we've got tons of fake yellow tops pics all over the forum! I
really apreciate your willing to help us out bro!  :Wink:

----------


## juicy_brucy

Manufacturer: GenPro Pharmaceuticals

Name: Nandrolone Decanoate

Substance: 300mg nandrolone decanoate per/mL

Container: 10ml vial

----------


## 5ocal

how is th bd deac 250? the new ones green stoper?

----------


## Outlaw**

These should be stickys...bump

----------


## Seajackal

Nope this doesn't work like that OL!

----------


## bigtimer

yea i have a ? about the new britgish dragon dace 250. i orderd 3 bottles 2 at first and then 1 more when i got the rest of my sust. well the third bottle of the deca i got was a diffrent size bottle. has any1 else seen this or maybe a manufacturing change? any info helps. the source is the same1 i have had for a long time and never a prob. could it be a fake?

----------


## Cat316

Can anyone please ease me a little.Is Hellfire a legit company. Ive been on decca and test prop for about 2 weeks and not much yet. I couldnt find much on the company either.

----------


## Wildbor

how about this one??

----------


## MUAY

> Nope this doesn't work like that OL!


HELLO THERE,AM NEW.
Q.1=HAVE YOU HEARD OD THIS "DPHARM"
I JUST BUY 10ML/300MG DECA -DURABOLIN -300
AND WINSTROL STANOZOLOL 10ML/125MG

IS THESE OK????
PLEASE HELP I DON'T WANT TO PUT SOMETHING IN MY BODY THAT NOT WORK!!!

I MAY SEND YOU SOME PICS.

MUAY.

----------

